# Legal Recruitment Agencies



## AngelOfTheNorth (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi everyone
Elphaba posted a fab summary of recruitment agencies on the sticky info thread. I'm looking to find legal work in Dubai, and wondered if anyone could recommend (ideally from experience) recruitment agencies that are good for legal jobs. I notice that most of them say they do all industries, so that's different from the UK- legal recruitment here is pretty specialised. There are a lot of dedicated legal recruitment agencies, none of them that I've seen cover Dubai though. Hence I'm wondering if anyone else has been in the same boat, and what you'd recommend?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

AngelOfTheNorth said:


> Hi everyone
> Elphaba posted a fab summary of recruitment agencies on the sticky info thread. I'm looking to find legal work in Dubai, and wondered if anyone could recommend (ideally from experience) recruitment agencies that are good for legal jobs. I notice that most of them say they do all industries, so that's different from the UK- legal recruitment here is pretty specialised. There are a lot of dedicated legal recruitment agencies, none of them that I've seen cover Dubai though. Hence I'm wondering if anyone else has been in the same boat, and what you'd recommend?


I'm an English solicitor and have used rec cons here. There are plenty who do just legal but they vary hugely in quality. PM me for recommendations. You'll need another post before you can PM me.


----------



## AngelOfTheNorth (Nov 17, 2011)

Brilliant, will try Rec Cons and get in touch- should be able to do it now! I've obviously looked online, but it's hard to know what's reputable and what isn't.


----------



## AngelOfTheNorth (Nov 17, 2011)

PM facility doesn't seem to have activated yet! I'll keep posting and keep trying. Taylor Root have some vacancies that look good. Maybe that could go on the sticky thread too.


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

AngelOfTheNorth said:


> PM facility doesn't seem to have activated yet! I'll keep posting and keep trying. Taylor Root have some vacancies that look good. Maybe that could go on the sticky thread too.


Hey there

Taylor Root appears to have good connections here. Once you get there you will realise that the legal sector is quite a small community and people normally move around amongst the major firms. I'd also focus on Doha as lot of the major firms are building up their practise there.

Which area do you specialise in? Another option is that if you are working for one of the magic circle firms in London, you could opt for the transfer option?

Depends on where you are at your career ladder, a move to the Gulf legal area could be one of the best or the worst decisions you could take 

Good luck!


----------



## r_nina (Oct 21, 2012)

*Legal Recruitment*

Hi there,

I am also looking to secure a legal position in UAE. 

Is Taylor Root the most popular recruitment agent? Or are there others? 

Look forward to your advises.

Thanks,

Nina


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

AngelOfTheNorth said:


> Brilliant, will try Rec Cons and get in touch- should be able to do it now! I've obviously looked online, but it's hard to know what's reputable and what isn't.


PM me - i'm a uk lawyer and was placed here by a legal recruitment agency.


----------



## deevineb (Apr 12, 2012)

r_nina said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am also looking to secure a legal position in UAE.
> 
> ...


I believe Fox Rodney now have a branch in Dubai...


----------



## jamesbk (Oct 24, 2012)

toneson said:


> PM me - i'm a uk lawyer and was placed here by a legal recruitment agency.


I would be most grateful if you could share your knowledge of what it is like to work as a lawyer in Dubai, as I am interested in making the move next year.


----------

